# Ork Dakkajet!



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

Greetings!

I got my hands on two Ork Bombers boxes on Friday. I made one last night and painted it up today to fight in a game tomorrow. Everything is pinned on for switching out to the three different flyers. Tomorrow, I will be testing out the Dakkajet set up to see how it does. Armour 10 10 10 might see it crashing to the battlefield a bit quick, but alas! it shall be fun.

I must say, I like how the assembly is set up. I foresee some great conversion work in the near future for my yellow clad Waaagh! 

Anyways, thought I'd show you all cuz I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

New models tend to attract a lot of firepower  I know whenever I field something new it tends to 'splode pretty early in the game. 
Absolutely awesome looking model though, may it explode in a suitably Orky fashion tomorrow!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

That's a rather beautiful paint job in such short a time. Mine's is still in the box. Still this interests me since I've started to paint up some Bad Moons.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Great paintjob in a short amount of time. Have you considered using magnets instead of pins for switching out parts.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Awesom paint job AND IN ONE DAY D: !!!!! Really cool


----------



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks a bunch. Yeh I plan to do the magnets, I just wanted to get it pinned up and ready to fight in a match I had set up Sunday. The Dakkajet tallied one kill only, but I was impressed with the Dakka power of it. The twin link Supa Shootas makes it that most of the shots will hit. I would say it could clean up pretty nice against non power armoured armies. I plan to explore more of it's tactics. In the game it used its Supersonic ability to deny an objective all the way across the board, which left my opponent surprised. Regardless its quite the nice model to use.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Good to know that it's actually useful (I just love the look of the model and couldn't resist picking one up).


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good work; especially the chequer patterns.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

@Dark Stratagies

A fantastic paint job - I really think the rustic style has brought out that essence of this model - I felt that GW's website picture is just tooo clean for Orks

If you get chance / opportunity - please take some pics of your battle =D


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

That is awesome! Not very stealthy but i guess if you look directly at it you go blind so its essentially the same thing!

+rep!


----------



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

*Dakkajet in action!*

I uploaded some pics. from the game. Nurgle Space Marines vs my Orkz. Orkz won one objective to nothing. It was a hard fought game that went to turn seven.

Thanks for the +plus rep. guys.


----------



## Gambit14 (Aug 30, 2008)

very well done, great rust effects


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh, that's VERY nice!
k:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Loving the whole army. 

The paintjob is especially good on the dakkajet. Trying to work out how I can get one of these into my waaghnids.


----------

